# This site sucks you in!!



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

So every once in awhile I log on here and check a few posts while I'm at work, then all the sudden I realize it's an hour later and I've gotten nothing done lol.  I swear I could look at this site all day sometimes. Anyone else find this site interfering with thier work hehe?

(sshhh don't tell the boss   )


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL, not work but occasionally my studies   like now for instance, I should be studying for finals but just had to drop in to see what was new on the boards.

Oh and then I always find more books to add to my list as well!!

Theresam


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am retired - but I spend WAY too much here when I could be reading or cooking or reading


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I am retired - but I spend WAY too much here when I could be reading or cooking or reading


And then there is reading while cooking.  (Which is one of the things I was doing yesterday when my K2 lost its borders. Maybe it just wanted my full attention.  [EDIT: Or maybe it thought that would be a good time to be a tricksy Kindle. Silly Kindle, it already knows it is my precioussss. ])


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ That's good, I use that a lot, too. 

As Cobbie said, you can get a KindleBoards icon on your iPhone, which will open your phone's browser to the forum.










Instructions are here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,362.0.html


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I swore to myself that I was not going to check the board during work today!  You see how well that worked!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Not as much as when I first discovered it, back in the early days of the forum.  Back then I would read every single post....when it got to be 500 users I gave up - definitely don't think I could do that now!  
I do mostly only check in while at work.....(I won't tell your boss if you won't tell mine ha ha!)


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea, half an hour well spent.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm unemployed and didn't discovered KBoards until a few months after that started, but yes, I spend far too much time here.  It's a very friendly, informative, relaxing place to be.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm guilty of spending time on KB.  But I love it and look forward to it.  And I miss my friends when I'm not able to log on.
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Know what you mean. Here I am in New York, but I still have to have my Kindleboards fix or things just do not feel right


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

deb - glad you are on!  Missed you this past weekend

intinst - I feel much better with you having a computer!  It would be tooooooo terribly terrible to go through intinst withdrawal


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm so glad to see that I'm not the only one that has this problem (if you wanna call it that lol).  I've been a member of some other message boards in the past and everyone here seems so down to earth and nice, not the normal bickering like other sites.  Thanks to all for the warm welcome!! I love it here!

I think we need to start meetings for kindle board addicts hahaha


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't check the boards while I'm at work. I have to earn my keep sometime!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I get caught up & spend too much time here also.  For that reason, I cannot check in from work - personal Internet usage is supposed to be 'limited.'  I did check in on Feb 9 to find out the details of the Amazon press conference. 

I'm thinking of a New Year's resolution to spend less time on the pc & more time reading.  But that will probably go the way of most resolutions.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

You are not alone, I spend WAY too much time here.  Between this, the new Kindle and the new iPhone, and the fact that I'm technologically challenged, I'm not getting a heck of a lot accomplished.  But I sure am having fun not doing much!


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

we all do spend too much time here. 

have it on my iPhone too.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Guilty.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Funny thing is that in the past couple of months, I've been skipping over and not reading as many threads.  But I still end up coming back here every day, at least twice a day!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I used to check from work about three or four times a day until they blocked the site...rats. I know check in at lunch time. I go across the street to a little bistro that has free wifi and get my KB fix.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

TammyC - every time you get on kindleboards is a kindleboard addict meeting!  We even have a 12 step program, maybe deb will pop in here and post that as she seems to know where it is without searching


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Trying to ... force ... myself away from PC ... while also avoiding the gravitational pull of the Kindle itself ... Now what am I going to do since I got a job ... these addictions ...  (With special thanks to Ann ... this is all your fault!!!!!)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Not to mention that Ann is one of the premier ENABLERS!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't really understand the problem....


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Not to mention that Ann is one of the premier ENABLERS!


I have officially enabled:

our pastor
a friend from the guitar retreat I go to each summer who got one for his wife
a member of our church music group when I let him read mine while we were touring Monticello -- he has walking issues and was happy to just sit somewhere and wait for us, but had forgotten to bring his book from home.
Richard


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

I even got a new book tonight, had to put it down to come here for a few lol


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Trying to ... force ... myself away from PC ... while also avoiding the gravitational pull of the Kindle itself ... Now what am I going to do since I got a job ... these addictions ... (With special thanks to Ann ... this is all your fault!!!!!)


Congrats on job. I interviewed and tested at a temp agency today.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have officially enabled:
> 
> our pastor
> a friend from the guitar retreat I go to each summer who got one for his wife
> ...


So then why is only ONE of those here on KB?? Kindle-enabling ought to INCLUDE making them show up here....


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann...please buy more Boyd Morrison Books...I enjoyed them a lot !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Boyd only has three books, I believe. Don't know if Ann has all of them... Boyd is a KB member whose books were available on Kindle, then he got picked up by Simon & Schuster and the books were pulled from Kindle pending re-release by the publisher. He has a thread in the Book Bazaar:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5781.msg291651.html#msg291651

Betsy


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Betsy....Ann had two that she put on my Kindle to start...have to see if the third one is there also!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know when she gets her lazy self out of bed she'll stop by to respond!  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geez people!  One day I'm not on by 7 and you start to bad mouth me!    

(Actually, I woke up randomly for no reason around 4 and it took a while to get back to sleep and I didn't even hear the 7 a.m. radio going on alarm. . .which my husband always shuts off right away anyway. . . .didn't get up until the 8 a.m. obnoxious beeping.  )

Rich. . . .I bought all 3 of Boyd's books so the third should be in the archives. . . .Palmyra Impact, the Ark, Adamas Blueprint.  I think the one I'd NOT pre-loaded for you was Palmyra which I just sent. . . .

As Betsy said, Boyd is a member here and he's got an actual publishing contract so his books had to be pulled from Amazon and will be re-released by his publisher sometime next Spring.  Though, if he's with S&S, I hope that doesn't mean they'll further delay the e-release. . . . . . .there are a lot of folks here who will buy them as they've heard the great reviews from other members!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

:::stands:::

Hello, my name is Thumper. It's been 0.376 seconds since I last checked KB, and I don't think I can stop.
Sux to be me, eh?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It seems to be sucking in more and more people, too. Here's what my in-box looks like most mornings:










I like being greeted by that each morning! Welcome, new members!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness gracious Harvey!  WOW   is all I can say


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I second Dona:  Wow!. . . .and here we thought you just sat around thinking up contests so you can give away stuff.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Since Kindle went international, those new members are joining around the clock. At some point we will be able to say that the sun never sets on KindleBoards!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

that's awesome. The more the merrier.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I remember when I'd run out of messages here to read very late at night.  Now I come back here at any time and there are new ones.  Many, many, many new posts.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Harvey said:


> At some point we will be able to say that the sun never sets on KindleBoards!


That sounds like an around-the-clock Kindleboards Global New Year's Eve Party in the making....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> That sounds like an around-the-clock Kindleboards Global New Year's Eve Party in the making....


Good idea Susan! Will you be the coordinator?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, I'm away from the office for 2 days for training and the only sites I've checked are my hotmail account and this place!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Boyd only has three books, I believe. Don't know if Ann has all of them... Boyd is a KB member whose books were available on Kindle, then he got picked up by Simon & Schuster and the books were pulled from Kindle pending re-release by the publisher. He has a thread in the Book Bazaar:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5781.msg291651.html#msg291651
> 
> Betsy


Well, I've read them all and enjoyed them immensely ... the final one I read in one sitting yesterday (thank god there's a ton of cookies nearby)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sure, Anju, if you co-coordinate... 

Scarlet, if you're back, and I'm not in MN after all, does that mean what I think it means??


Spoiler



Cobbie's about to be promoted!! 



edit: Aaaack! I see she already got there!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Sure, Anju, if you co-coordinate...
> 
> Scarlet, if you're back, and I'm not in MN after all, does that mean what I think it means??
> 
> ...


Yeah, she got there and posted well, even not quite as sarcastically as might have been hoped.

Oh, and I'm in for an all night New Year's Party! But I'll be out in the early evening.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Me too, since we've been celebrating New Year's on Greenwich time for the past couple of years so that DD can be a part of it (she couldn't stay up until midnight).  So by ten or so (EST) I'll be home in my pj's, and ready to celebrate again online.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

You are kidding aren't you Susan?  I can barely stay up for NY New Years LOL LOL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I presently have no other plans, unless I have to work, I'll try to participate.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> You are kidding aren't you Susan? I can barely stay up for NY New Years LOL LOL


Well you wouldn't have to.... seems that if you can make it to about 10 p.m. NY time a bunch of East Coast people will be here.... and besides, I thought the whole point of this was that our new Aussie members and any members currently in Japan would kick things off, since they'll be the first to ring in the new! And then we could just kind of hand over the thread (or chat) to each time zone in turn.... ending with our Hawaii members.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Well you wouldn't have to.... seems that if you can make it to about 10 p.m. NY time a bunch of East Coast people will be here.... and besides, I thought the whole point of this was that our new Aussie members and any members currently in Japan would kick things off, since they'll be the first to ring in the new! And then we could just kind of hand over the thread (or chat) to each time zone in turn.... ending with our Hawaii members.


Do we have any Hawaiian members?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Got a couple from Hawaii!
Japan, China, South Korea, even some from Alaska and Texas


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

> We have a 12 step program here at KindleBoards. Here it is:
> 
> The KindleBoards 12-Step Program for Kindle Addicts
> 
> ...


Here is Betsy's 12-step program.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I sneak on at work the minute my boss runs out for a coffee...how bad am I?  He just gave me a GREAT $Christmas bonus and I sneak on the boards...shame on me.  I need boards anonymous.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I came home, put my chinese take out on the floor and started checking the board....  An hour later, I realize that I still haven't eaten my food!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> My ears were burning at that time.
> 
> Not sarcastic enough? I was trying to live up to our nice reputation for the new members, but there's always a next time.....


No, Cobbie, you stay the nice one.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

"there's always a next time"??


Uh-oh....  scarlet, what have you done...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, thanks, lots better. Still achy and tired, but the fever's gone and so is the headache.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> "there's always a next time"??
> 
> Uh-oh.... scarlet, what have you done...


Given a new member the opportunity to express herself.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Um.  Yes.  Right.  Of course.  OK Cobbie, bring on the sarcasm then...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Oh. Never. Not me, er, I <before Scarlet jumps on that one>. I just can't do sarcasm.


Pounce!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Chicken or tuna?


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> Here is Betsy's 12-step program.
> deb


How bad is it that I'm already on Step 6 and don't even get my Kindle until Christmas?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sendie said:


> How bad is it that I'm already on Step 6 and don't even get my Kindle until Christmas?


I think that's pretty much the norm...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I think that's pretty much the norm...


Yes, some people don't even think that they want one at first, but things change:


Susan in VA said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't actually own a Kindle *yet*, but expect to have one fairly soon because I've just won one as a prize.
> 
> ...


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

hahahahaha! I am really enjoying all your conversations here  On a similar topic as the original post, can I just say that FOR SOME ODD REASON, this forum has DOMESTICATED ME?!?!

I found myself looking at Kitchenaid blenders and mixers, finding ways to use Kreuig coffee machines and zojirushi rice makers (because I know that they are the best but quite unavailable in this neck of the woods that I live in) here and starting to do clean ups and crazy mad cooking ideas.

oh dear.....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> Yes, some people don't even think that they want one at first, but things change:


Thank you for pointing that out so tactfully.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

drenee said:


> Here is Betsy's 12-step program.
> deb


OK, so there's an Oberon cover in my amazon wish list now (hint ann!!!) not sure on skins (but the burlwood one is nice) I'm a theatre geek so I all ready have all the mini-book-lights one could need both corded and cordless.

Oh, crap, kindleboards gravitational pull is at it again!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

anivyl said:


> hahahahaha! I am really enjoying all your conversations here  On a similar topic as the original post, can I just say that FOR SOME ODD REASON, this forum has DOMESTICATED ME?!?!
> 
> I found myself looking at Kitchenaid blenders and mixers, finding ways to use Kreuig coffee machines and zojirushi rice makers (because I know that they are the best but quite unavailable in this neck of the woods that I live in) here and starting to do clean ups and crazy mad cooking ideas.
> 
> oh dear.....


O you Need a Zarafina too.. Read the Tea thread.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Then there was the waffle maker thread...  and btw have we had one for pasta machines yet?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Then there was the waffle maker thread... and btw have we had one for pasta machines yet?


I searched and found one for the New KitchenAid Pasta Press. I have a manual one I use for plastic clay instead.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Then there was the waffle maker thread... and btw have we had one for pasta machines yet?


Waffle maker thread would be useful. Mine broke again


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

By the way, bought any good e-books lately?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Oh, you mean we're supposed to buy e-books, too?


So I've heard.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Oh, you mean we're supposed to buy e-books, too?


That's the beauty of the free & bargain books - we can get lots of books for little to nothing, so we can afford all the other gadgets.

We love the Keurig coffee maker & Aroma rice cooker that I purchased after reading those threads. And last night I make the Monster cookies from the virtual cookie swap thread. (I've resisted buying a KA mixer so far - but I keep trying to win one on the facebook Big Ideas page.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Waffle maker thread would be useful. Mine broke again


Hmmm.... it was in NQK, and Geoff started it, and it was about two or three months ago.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope> Started by Carol Hanrahan: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11844.0.html


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmmm. In that case there were two. I remember Geoff telling me about it at the meetup.

edit: Sorry, my mistake. I meant this one:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13428.msg257821.html#msg257821

Not waffles but crepes. Sorry, Geoff.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

oh geez wafflemakers...

i am sitting here, staring at the ebay page with keurig coffeemaker on it (only way I can get it here)... and i am so tempted to click.

if I click it, would I survive it? WOULD I!??!

what exactly did I start when I allowed google to bring me to this forums?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmmm. In that case there were two. I remember Geoff telling me about it at the meetup.
> 
> edit: Sorry, my mistake. I meant this one:
> 
> ...


That's ok, Susan.
We are all friends here and I, for one, have no pride of authorship about starting threads.
If I start one that is fun and useful - fine.
You have brought much joy with yours, by the way.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you, Geoff.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a friend who got the pasta press for his KA (little ka) but its not for pasta but rather rolling fondant for cakes (wich he says do very well)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When Richard and I went to Costco today we were laughing that it was "KindleBoards world".  The first display was Keurigs.  The second display was Kitchen Aid.

I got a rug that matches my books in my living room and my Kindle covers.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When Richard and I went to Costco today we were laughing that it was "KindleBoards world". The first display was Keurigs. The second display was Kitchen Aid.
> 
> I got a rug that matches my books in my living room and my Kindle covers.


I've been instructed to photo and post!!! (so hopefully by morning.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, I admit, I could be reading but using the camera and then both my laptops had entertainment value so (the mac and the thinkpad) here is Ann's Rug.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice rug! lots of presents in the corner    Nice picture!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Love the new rug, Ann.  The wood floor is nice too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Husband refinished the floor. . . .also built all the wood furniture you see. . .with the exception of the piano. . .though he did refinish that.

Yes, Dona, Santa came a little early. . . . .

The funny little white rug is a piece of what came up from downstairs. . .it's there just to cover the cable that we ran from the wall to where the TV fit best.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Husband refinished the floor. . . .also built all the wood furniture you see. . .with the exception of the piano. . .though he did refinish that.
> 
> Yes, Dona, Santa came a little early. . . . .
> 
> The funny little white rug is a piece of what came up from downstairs. . .it's there just to cover the cable that we ran from the wall to where the TV fit best.


Wow! That's awesome! The wood floor is lovely, and I can't believe he made all the wood furniture! Very talented. And the rug is beautiful!

To the thread's subject: I have spent so much time on these boards and spent so much money. I've got a Kindle 2 (and had a book buying problem for quite a long time--now I've got an embarrassingly long list of books I will eventually buy that mysteriously keeps growing faster than I can read), bought two skins, bought a Noreve cover, received a free cover as thanks for testing it out (Thanks, Grantwood!), bought an M-Edge light, am trying to learn calligraphy, bought a Keurig (and now have a house full of K-Cups) and bought a Zarafina (with tins and tons of loose-leaf teas). I also have an Oberon journal on my wishlist.

Aaaaannnnd I couldn't be happier. 
Although, I am running out of counter space.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oooh, beautiful rug, Ann!  Especially against that floor.  Isn't it funny, a generation or so ago everybody wanted to put in wall-to-wall carpeting as a luxury, and now more and more people are seeing the beauty of wooden floors again.  

Did your husband build the chess table as well?  It looks like inlaid wood.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

He bought the chess board when he was in Mexico in HS. . .easily 40 years ago.  Subsequently built the table to house it.  It also has drawers that hold the pieces.

The only reason it has things on it right now is that the family room is in "home improvement" mode so we brought that little table up so there'd be room for one more lamp in the living room.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great rug, Ann.  And the furniture....WOW, what a talent.  

deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> He bought the chess board when he was in Mexico in HS. . .easily 40 years ago. Subsequently built the table to house it. It also has drawers that hold the pieces.


Well, it's gorgeous. I wish I had one like that. Hmmm... I do have a 55-year-old wooden chessboard, which belonged to my uncle who taught me to play.... but lacking a woodworking hubby, I guess I'll have to keep it as-is. Let me know if the hub ever decides to moonlight as a Professional Crafter of Fine Furniture. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> The only reason it has things on it right now is that the family room is in "home improvement" mode so we brought that little table up so there'd be room for one more lamp in the living room.


Alas, pretty much my whole house is like that. Plan for 2010 is to change that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Well, it's gorgeous. I wish I had one like that. Hmmm... I do have a 55-year-old wooden chessboard, which belonged to my uncle who taught me to play.... but lacking a woodworking hubby, I guess I'll have to keep it as-is. Let me know if the hub ever decides to moonlight as a Professional Crafter of Fine Furniture.
> Alas, pretty much my whole house is like that. Plan for 2010 is to change that.


He does work for friends occasionally. Charges for materials as well as something for labor. . . .but you can't be in a hurry. . . . .he has a day job, so that limits his 'play time' to evenings and weekends. He still has to make a couple of book cases for me and a stand for one of my instruments that I'd like to display. Actually, though, he works faster for other people than he does for us.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Are you are Richard from West Orange married?  I'm a tad confused here.
Paula ny


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I have since learned that hardwoods are far easier to maintain than carpeting.


Really? I've had the exact opposite experience. I've always lived in carpeted homes. But when I went to college, I loved the look of wood floors so much I got it in my apartment. It was a nightmare for me. They got dirty so fast. Every little bit of dust or hair showed up on the floors and it drove me nuts. I don't wear shoes in the house, so it was even worse because I could feel the stuff on the floor when I stepped on it. *shudder*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

corkyb said:


> Are you are Richard from West Orange married? I'm a tad confused here.
> Paula ny


They're bro and sis!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. We have lease property and they all have hardwoods except for four rooms. I find that to be much more of a problem than the hardwoods. They are all finished with polyurethane and are quite easy to keep up.
> 
> I agree with what you said about bare feet feeling everything, though. That's a fact.


I love the look of hardwood floors so much more than the look of carpeting, but I just hate feeling and seeing dirt. I end up spending all my time picking little things off the floor. Although, I'm sure hardwood floors make a house cleaner because there's no carpet to hide the hair and such, and they're definitely easier to clean up when the little pets have accidents.

Ah, yes I would definitely think they would be easier to maintain as someone leasing properties. I would think it would be much easier to have the wood floors stay in good condition than the carpeting ... especially if the people leasing don't take their shoes off.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

our second son has massive allergies... first thing we did when buying this house was change his room to hardwood floors, and we have since done his brother's room, the hallway, the dining room/den.... just living room, daughter's room and our room left.. when more $$ comes our way.. after the new car we have to get.
Hardwood floor make SUCH a HUGE difference in his allergies.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> He does work for friends occasionally. Charges for materials as well as something for labor. . . .but you can't be in a hurry. . . . .he has a day job, so that limits his 'play time' to evenings and weekends. He still has to make a couple of book cases for me and a stand for one of my instruments that I'd like to display. Actually, though, he works faster for other people than he does for us.


Would that stand be a flute spike?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> He does work for friends occasionally. Charges for materials as well as something for labor. . . .but you can't be in a hurry. . . . .he has a day job, so that limits his 'play time' to evenings and weekends. He still has to make a couple of book cases for me and a stand for one of my instruments that I'd like to display. Actually, though, he works faster for other people than he does for us.


Ohhhh... so maybe if I ask nicely, being on KB might qualify me as close-enough-to-a-friend for him to do that...? I wouldn't be in a hurry.... in fact I couldn't even consider this before I get back to full-time work... but maybe sometime in late 2010?

(And if that's terribly presumptuous of me, my apologies!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> They're bro and sis!


And he's been visiting me here in Arlington. . .when he does, he sings in our church choir with us. . . .


Susan in VA said:


> Ohhhh... so maybe if I ask nicely, being on KB might qualify me as close-enough-to-a-friend for him to do that...? I wouldn't be in a hurry.... in fact I couldn't even consider this before I get back to full-time work... but maybe sometime in late 2010?
> 
> (And if that's terribly presumptuous of me, my apologies!)


Not presumptuous at all. . .I more or less offered! I expect something can be worked out. . .when you're ready let me know and we'll figure it out!


mlewis78 said:


> Would that stand be a flute spike?


Actually, it's for an Oud, which is an Egyptian stringed instrument. I can't begin to play it, but it is really pretty so I'd like to display it. Someday I'll find someone who can tune it up and play it and give me some beginner tips.

He has built wall racks for the balalaika I have, my dad's violin, and a dulcimer he made me several years ago. Also for my Little Martin guitar and my collection of tin whistles. Maybe I'll get Richard to take some pictures. . .though right now the instruments are not on them, mostly, because they're in the family room which is in "home improvement" mode. I bought a flute spike, but he did lathe one down for a friend of ours so she'd have a spike for some much smaller instrument. . .a whistle or recorder I think. He made me a very cool stand with two spikes for whistles and one for a recorder so I can switch off if I need to. And it's collapsible so it doesn't take up much room in my bag when not in use.

(I'm hoping for a tenor or alto recorder for Christmas and will go to Amazon and use my substantial gift card balance if there's not one out there right now. )


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And he's been visiting me here in Arlington. . .when he does, he sings in our church choir with us. . . .


So how long is he staying? Long enough for a January KB meetup? 



Ann in Arlington said:


> Not presumptuous at all. . .I more or less offered! I expect something can be worked out. . .when you're ready let me know and we'll figure it out!


Thanks, I'll do that!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> So how long is he staying? Long enough for a January KB meetup?


Yesterday he went to our dad's house in Frederick. . . .probably heading back to NJ at the end of the weekend. . ..has to start his new JOB in January. . . .


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> So how long is he staying? Long enough for a January KB meetup?
> Thanks, I'll do that!


Nope, I'm headed back to NJ on Sunday Evening .... got some things to do before I start new job (yay) 1/4


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> (I'm hoping for a tenor or alto recorder for Christmas and will go to Amazon and use my substantial gift card balance if there's not one out there right now. )


Ann,

did you get your recorder or are you shopping? 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going shopping!    

DS got me a snuggie!!!!  Really, it's such a silly thing, but it is warm and he knows I hate to be cold -- and he knew that the family room with the warm wood stove is in "home improvement" mode.  I did tell him, however, that I was not likely to wear it to a football game, if that was o.k.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann did you get one of the faux animal skins    Picture?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No. . .it's tan. . . .zebra or leopard would have been cool, though!  He was actually rather apologetic about that. . .  It did come with a way cool book light. . .it's quite small at fits nicely into my purse for use when reading the Kindle out and about!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No. . .it's tan. . . .zebra or leopard would have been cool, though! He was actually rather apologetic about that. . .  It did come with a way cool book light. . .it's quite small at fits nicely into my purse for use when reading the Kindle out and about!


You should have brought it yesterday to wear at Mikey's ... he'd have become apoplectic, which would have been fun to watch...you can bring it on Sunday


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I told him about it. . . . . I did get the impression it wasn't his favorite thing ("Mikey" is our brother -- only Richard calls him that. )  And I assured him I would not be using it in public.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Harvey said:


> It seems to be sucking in more and more people, too. Here's what my in-box looks like most mornings:
> 
> I like being greeted by that each morning! Welcome, new members!!


Bet your in-box has been full everyday this week.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Yes indeed! Pages and pages of "A new member has joined" messages. I see we just surpassed 1,000 new members joining us this month!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

1077 at this time. And, we have an outside chance of hitting 2 million page views for the month!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Woo Hoo!

And as a disinterested party I point out the Donate button at the bottom of each page.

Just sayin........


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Revisiting the Kindleboards Global New Year's Eve Party...  If I'm not mistaken, our Aussie members are 15 hours ahead of me here on the East Coast, so they'll be popping the corks at 9 a.m. when I'm still on my first cup of tea.  

It would be fun if we could get at least one member from each time zone along the way to post a close-to-midnight greeting, from Australia all the way around to Hawaii!  (Well, missing a few unless we have members currently on cruise ships with online access...)


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Its strange to think that it is now less than 2 hours before some people will begin celebrating 2010.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess I'll try that.  I was hoping to find some more posts in this thread, but either people didn't see it or they're too busy celebrating in the real world.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy New Year, Susan.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

And to you and your family too, Geoff!


----------

